# Please Pray for Tina and her family



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

One of our members, Tina (ItsMagicMaltese) is going through a rough time right now. Her father is in the hospital, and his condiditon is very serious. He is not expected to live much longer. Tina will be taking her dogs in her motorhome and going to Texas to be with her parents during this time. Please pray for her to have a safe trip, and pray for her and her parents during this difficult time.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Faye, Thanks for posting this. Tina, we are all wishing you and your family the very best at such a stressful time. Travel safely.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Tina, I am so sorry. I will be praying for you and your family, traveling mercies to you


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

Tina, I'm so sorry to hear of your father's illness. Having been through this myself, I can understand how difficult it can be. Travel safely and know that we are here for you.









Carla & Shotzi


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)




----------



## Joey's Mom2 (Aug 24, 2004)

Wishing you and your family lots of luck, Tina. Travel safely and you and your family are in our prayers.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Tina-
Many well wishes for you and your family. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry, I'll be praying


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Oh goodness. Sorry.


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

tina, all the bst for you, your family and the dogs. only good and strenght for for father and you!!!

big hug
schnuppe


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Tina, we are wishing you a safe trip and sending you hugs.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Prayers are on the way for Tina and her family.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh gosh, tina.







i'm so sorry.









you will be in my thoughts.


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Tina. GODSPEED and may angels watch over you all......


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Wishing you strength, love, and a safe trip.


----------



## triste (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

Sending my thoughts and prayers to Tina and her family







I pray she has a safe trip to see her family







A special prayer goes out to Tina's father







God Bless......


----------



## mom2molly (Jan 26, 2007)

Tina, I will be praying for you and your family.....I've been through that myself with both my parents and I know how difficult it can be. Lots of hugs your way!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Tina, I am so sorry....


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Tina, I am so sorry to hear about your father's illness. You are in my prayers, God bless you and your family.


----------



## mmo (Sep 4, 2004)

I am sorry Tina, prayers are coming your way


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

Tina, you and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## CandicePK (Nov 11, 2004)

My thougts are with Tina during this difficult time...


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Praying for Tina's strength through this very tough time. Thinking of you!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Hugs to you and your family


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your fathers illness. You & your family will be in my thoughts & prayers.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Tina, I'm so sorry about this troubling time for you. Be safe!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Tina, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Tina I am so sorry to hear this, I will keep you and your family in my prayers















Please have a safe journey


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">I'm so sorry. My prayers are with you and your family at this time. Safe travels.</span>


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Dear Faye,



Thank you for caring so much about others.



Dear Tina,



You and your family are in my prayers.



Love to you both,

Melanie


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)




----------



## flossysmom (Aug 4, 2006)




----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

Tina, my prayers for you for a safe trip and for your father and family.


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Tina , your family is in my thoughts and prayers . Sarah


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

God be with you and your family


----------



## patsan (Mar 2, 2006)

I'm sorry to hear of your fathers illness. You and your family will be in my prayers.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

So sorry to hear this news. I wish Tina a safe trip and comfort for her father.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to Tina and her family. Hope you have a safe trip.









Pat & Maggie


----------



## My2Furbabies (Oct 2, 2006)

I will be keeping you all in my prayers!







Have a very safe trip too!


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Tina, I am so sorry that you are going through this difficult time. Best wishes and God Speed for a safe trip.







Julia


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

I talked with Tina's husband this evening. Tina is with her parents in Texas. Her father is in the nursing home, and his condition continues to worsen. He does not stay awake long now, but she did have time with him when she first arrived. The end is approaching, according to Tina's husband. Please continue to pray for her and her family in this difficult time.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Faye thank you for the update. I have been wondering about Tina and her parents. May God be with them.



Melanie


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I, too, will continue to pray







This kind of thing is never easy


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Thank you for the update Faye! I'll keep her and her family in my thoughts


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

<span style="font-family:Comic Sans Ms">Thanks for the update Faye. I was wondering how things were. She & her family will be in my continued prayers.</span>


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Thank you for the update Faye, Tina and her family will remain in my thoughts and prayers


----------

